# Di2 internal parts



## Camwsa (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello, had a problem with my 8050 lever, it just stoped working. I disassembled it and I see the buttons and connector part is one that can be easly changed but cannot find it. These are the numbers in the part:
0E2
PKA0169D
Any chance someone knows where to get it?




  








20210812_082724.jpg




__
Camwsa


__
Aug 12, 2021




Di2 RH connector 02










  








20210812_074806.jpg




__
Camwsa


__
Aug 12, 2021




Di2 RH connector 01


----------

